# Anyone Notice a Difference After Stopping Your Birth Control?



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

I've been on birth control (mostly the pill) since I was with my first husband when I was 18. Never came off of it.
I stopped taking it since November and I'm already noticing a change in my body. I feel less bloated for one. But besides that I get really really realllllly ummmm lustful? 
Not sure if it's because I'm alone now and happier, or if it's the actual b/c that maybe was messing with my hormones.
But I'm now starting to understand the whole 30s sexual-peak thing.....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Birth control is said to lower the libido.

I was on it for YEARS and never noticed much of a difference when I got off. It did take some time for my period to adjust to being on a schedule again but eventually it re-aligned. I can predict almost to the exact date I will get my period on any given month. I haven't been on it in forever and really ave no desire to be since I'm not sleeping with anyone and just don't want to be. I did that for a long time and it was good for me (using it and it was always very reliable).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

struggle said:


> But I'm now starting to understand the whole 30s sexual-peak thing.....


Girl, me, too. And it sucks cause I am NOT getting laid. I am so horny ALL the time. Sheesh.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

struggle said:


> I've been on birth control (mostly the pill) since I was with my first husband when I was 18. Never came off of it.
> I stopped taking it since November and I'm already noticing a change in my body. I feel less bloated for one. But besides that I get really really realllllly ummmm lustful?
> Not sure if it's because I'm alone now and happier, or if it's the actual b/c that maybe was messing with my hormones.
> But I'm now starting to understand the whole 30s sexual-peak thing.....


My W went on the Mirena IUD just after the birth of our 3rd son in 2008. MIrena has hormones in it. Prior to that she'd been on oral birth control since she was 15...so a long, long time with synthetic hormones. The Mirena is good for only 5 years so she had it taken out in November and she didn't need BC because I'd had a Vasectomy in October, so she went off of BC completely.

Wow. What a difference for her libido. Immediately before her period, like the evening before, as well as during her ovulation and the days just prior and after she's quite adventurous, and quite, as you say, lustful. Wow again. 

I'm not a big fan of hormone BC. It makes me think about how many people here on TAM have sex frequency and quality issues, how much of it may start out as hormonal, then morphs into frustration, then resentfulness...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Birth control DOES screw with your hormones. I took it for 8 years before I got pregnant the first time, when I was in my teens and early twenties. Then I had three kids and breast fed for the next 6 years and never went back on, so I didn't notice a difference. But when my daughter started investigating birth control and we started doing some research, we decided she will NEVER take it.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Ok well that means I'm not crazy then. I don't know if I will ever go on b/c again either, until maybe another long-term relationship comes along, because I feel pretty good. It's actually nice to feel turned on for once.....for no apparent reason. And yeah I'm with you Jellybean, I'm not getting laid either! Ugh....

I'm wondering if the men around me are reacting to it, I've had two guys hit on me in the past few days. I mean.....the "I'm married" sign is off my finger, but still I can't rememember the last time that has happened.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

john1068 said:


> I'm not a big fan of hormone BC. It makes me think about how many people here on TAM have sex frequency and quality issues, how much of it may start out as hormonal, then morphs into frustration, then resentfulness...



Good point, and I agree with you.

No wonder my libido has never matched those of my X's. My birth control was like a cold shower.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

struggle said:


> I'm wondering if the men around me are reacting to it, I've had two guys hit on me in the past few days. I mean.....the "I'm married" sign is off my finger, but still I can't rememember the last time that has happened.


Pheromones


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, when I started taking the pill at around the same time I atarted more hours so thought my libido went down because of stress, now I'm off of the pill my libido is right back to bunny rabbit mode. NEVER going back on them again.


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

Birth control pill will mess up your natural ways. My sex drive is way up when I ovulate. It feels the best then too, it is just natural, there are other ways how to fool mother nature besides the pill.

I would never take pill, I have tried but nothing works for me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Oh lord help me if my STBW goes off hers... She has used the Depo shot for 18 years now and it has all but eliminated her period which is why she stays on it. I have been snipped for years, so pregnancy is not a possibility regardless. 

But all this talk of libido going up...my STBW is 38 and has been very HD over the entire course of our relationship, so she is probably going to spike even higher in the next few years, and if she went off her shot...we already do it 10-15 times a week, and she's already said she be fine with more...oh my what am I in for...I'm probably just going to die...just keel over and die...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> Oh lord help me if my STBW goes off hers... She has used the Depo shot for 18 years now and it has all but eliminated her period which is why she stays on it. I have been snipped for years, so pregnancy is not a possibility regardless.
> 
> But all this talk of libido going up...my STBW is 38 and has been very HD over the entire course of our relationship, so she is probably going to spike even higher in the next few years, and if she went off her shot...we already do it 10-15 times a week, and she's already said she be fine with more...oh my what am I in for...I'm probably just going to die...just keel over and die...


You're funny.... I never cared for the things I read about hormonal birth control -never wanted any part of it...so I've never taken any the entire time we've been together.. Looking back I am so happy I didn't.... as even then he wanted more sex.. ..at least I initiated and NEEDED it after so many days..... if was on this -from the way women talk about it, I might not have had any drive at all !! 

That would have been awful.... I think all men should be aware of this - with their wives & Gf's... it can ruin many relationships, the man feeling rejected.....

I love my copper IUD...(no hormones , once in - forget about it.. good for up to 12 long years).... better not let your Soon to BE wife get that Samyeagar... OH MY!

SHe is one raging Nympho -even on [email protected]# ..... I've heard many complain this has destroyed their drive.... I say WOW!!..and agree.. God help you man!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I was on the pill for 3 years from 20 to 23. I went through a rough period of LD especially the last year. Then we began trying to conceive and my drive spiked again. 

Just had a baby last Oct and I'm not going back on the pill, or any other method.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I was on the pill for over 20 years, for two reasons, to try to regulate my period and for BC. It wasn't until I stopped taking it that my periods were finally normal. From my very first period when I was 11, until I stopped taking the pill when I was 38, each month was a crap shoot to see if I would get my period. Now, that bit*h shows up like clock work every 28.5 days, I could set my watch by her timeliness. Other than that, I notice no other differences.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Never had any impact on me, I'm HD and very much like sex regardless of BC.

I think it is one of those things that there is no absolute answer for. Happiness sure helps though, maybe that is a big part of your increased drive.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Phenix70 said:


> Now, that bit*h shows up like clock work every 28.5 days


:rofl:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I was was on both the injection and the pill for 20 years on and off around having kids.

Was always HD, never put on weight.... never had any side effects.

So as Holland said I think it very much varies from woman to woman.

But wonderful that you're feeling sexy and it's being noticed!
I'd say you're happier and more relaxed than before... ??


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

I'm sure it does vary....every woman is different!

I do think I'm probably more relaxed than I was before. I am feeling pretty good since I'm working on my 180! Me-time all the way.

Yesterday I felt my ovary cramping a bit, I was like....wait..what? I still have like 13-15 days left. I checked the timing and maybe I dropped an egg. WEIRD.... Lol, I never felt that on B/C. Very high drive right now...stop just stooooopppp!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just because I felt like participating in the thread full of horny women, I'd like to mention that I get a somewhat related reaction from some women I've dated when I reveal that I've had a vasectomy.

Some have been kinda disappointed, but most often I hear cheers about not having to be on BC, not being bloated, and having more energy and sex drive. Although I've also heard the pill somewhat mitigates menstrual cramps... but hey, I like giving massages.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Just because I felt like participating in the thread full of horny women, I'd like to mention that I get a somewhat related reaction from some women I've dated when I reveal that I've had a vasectomy.
> 
> Some have been kinda disappointed, but most often I hear cheers about not having to be on BC, not being bloated, and having more energy and sex drive. Although I've also heard the pill somewhat mitigates menstrual cramps... but hey, I like giving massages.


Lmao.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> I'm not a big fan of hormone BC. It makes me think about how many people here on TAM have sex frequency and quality issues, how much of it may start out as hormonal, then morphs into frustration, then resentfulness...


Unfortunately, that's matched with an attitude that "I'd rather go without than wear a condom" and people wiping each other up with vasectomy horror stories so ... I'm thinking there might be multi-layered resentment there. You go on BC because he isn't willing to take any precautions, and the BC then makes you less interested which in turn makes him resentful.


----------

